# Ich in a planted tank



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

I have no idea how it could have gotten there, but I seem to have ich in my 29G planted tank. Everything goes through a quarantine process before going into that tank, so I'm not sure where it came from. Guess it doesn't matter where it came from so much now that I have it huh? 

I've been doing some research, and most of the remedies and treatments I have found suggest salt/raised temperature/water changes.

Salt and plants don't mix so well, so is there an alternative treatment for planted tanks? I hate to suggest it, but are there any ich treatment meds that will not affect my plants? Also - - Its has Rummynose Tetras, Bleeding Heart Tetras, Corydoras, a BN Pleco, and a couple Nerite Snails. Hopefully, I can find a remedy that will be appropriate for both plants and fish.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My tanks are planted and also contain fish sensitive to salt as yours are. (cories, tetras, and snails will not appreciate salt). Were it me, (and it's not) I'd treat with either Aquarisol or Kordon's Rid Ich+ at half strength. Scaleless fish are sensitive to meds, which is why you only use at half strength. Follow instructions to the letter, treating a full three days AFTER the last visible Ich spot has been seen. Good luck and I'm really sorry you have to deal with this. I'm going through my own tank woes right now, so I can relate. 

As for how they got Ich even though you QT, have a read here: 
(It is my belief that Ich is ever present in the aquaria)

The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok, I went out and picked up a bottle of Kordon's Rid-Ich Plus. I've removed the Nerite Snails (Since the packaging specifies no inverts) and dosed the tank with half the recommended dosage on the bottle. I'll still be keeping a very close eye on the fish in there. I'm paranoid about putting any kind of chemicals into my tank.

Thanks for the advice Aunt Kymmie, I'll keep this thread updated with progress.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep the snails in a fishless tank. With no fish around for the ich to attack, they will eventually starve to death. Snails cannot contract ich but their shells could have some cysts clinging on.

Nerites don't take well to any meds at all except salt. They are far too sensitive to chemicals.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats about what I had gathered from my research. I moved the Nerites to a small tank of thier own for the duration of the treatment.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, keep us updated. I've never had a problem with my fish when treating for Ich with this medication at half strength, so I don't suspect you will either!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have to disagree kymmie, ich is not always present. It certainly can be present in some tanks and be seen only at very low levels if the fish are happy and able to resist it. Then all it takes is a bit of stress before there is a outbreak. That is why most recommend continuing treatment for at least a week AFTER ALL visible signs and behavior suggest that it is gone. Failure to do so can result in another outbreak months later. If you deal with ich properly it is a really easy disease to treat and get rid of. Its been well over a year since I have seen ich. I've had a typical number of fish die for various reason, some slowly withered away or were injured. None developed ich even in a weakened/stressed state.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Mikaila31 said:


> I have to disagree kymmie, ich is not always present. It certainly can be present in some tanks and be seen only at very low levels if the fish are happy and able to resist it. Then all it takes is a bit of stress before there is a outbreak. That is why most recommend continuing treatment for at least a week AFTER ALL visible signs and behavior suggest that it is gone. Failure to do so can result in another outbreak months later. If you deal with ich properly it is a really easy disease to treat and get rid of. Its been well over a year since I have seen ich. I've had a typical number of fish die for various reason, some slowly withered away or were injured. None developed ich even in a weakened/stressed state.


All the medication labels say to continue to treat for three days after the last visible sign of Ich has been seen. That's what I have done, and I have treated this particular tank four times in two years. Had I continued the meds for seven days, and not three, I would have cured the tank of Ich once and for all?? Do the medication companies print "3 days", knowing you'll be back for more meds??

Let me retract my statement. Instead of saying "ich is always present in the aquaria", I will say "Ich is always present in my aquaria!", lol. 
In the future I will continue meds for a full seven days after the last visible white spot has been seen, and hopefully that will be the end of that.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mikaila31 said:


> I have to disagree kymmie, ich is not always present. It certainly can be present in some tanks and be seen only at very low levels if the fish are happy and able to resist it. Then all it takes is a bit of stress before there is a outbreak. That is why most recommend continuing treatment for at least a week AFTER ALL visible signs and behavior suggest that it is gone. Failure to do so can result in another outbreak months later. If you deal with ich properly it is a really easy disease to treat and get rid of. Its been well over a year since I have seen ich. I've had a typical number of fish die for various reason, some slowly withered away or were injured. None developed ich even in a weakened/stressed state.


 I hadn't managed to read most of the posts but I do agree with you on this one, Mik. Ich being parasitic will not be present in all situations at all unlike bacteria responsible for infections. This is true for all parasites especially stubborn ones such as flukes. 

As ich and bacteria particularly columnaris are quite symbiotic, columnaris will certainly strike once the parasites manage to damage the skin coating allowing the bacteria to infiltrate bloodstream and weakening the fish horribly in the process. That's another issue but something to bear in mind. It's why most meds contain antibiotics even unnecessarily to battle the secondary infection that is consequent to parasitic infestations. The additional antibiotics though will prove more damaging to some fish and beneficial bacteria, a very good reason why you should not just dump meds straight away. Ask before you try.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome, I learn something new everyday! Thanks Y'all!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

aunt kymmie said:


> All the medication labels say to continue to treat for three days after the last visible sign of Ich has been seen. That's what I have done, and I have treated this particular tank four times in two years. Had I continued the meds for seven days, and not three, I would have cured the tank of Ich once and for all?? Do the medication companies print "3 days", knowing you'll be back for more meds??
> 
> Let me retract my statement. Instead of saying "ich is always present in the aquaria", I will say "Ich is always present in my aquaria!", lol.
> In the future I will continue meds for a full seven days after the last visible white spot has been seen, and hopefully that will be the end of that.


 It's very important you follow med instructions especially where concentration of the active ingredients, when they will deactivate (like prazi does in 3 days) and the impact they might have on your fish, are concerned but sometimes we have to skip or break most of the instructions for our fish's sake because not all the time, it will work in similar situations.

Yes, continue another 7 days but I always advise 10 days which is the best bare minimum to ensure the ich is completely destroyed. If the treatment duration is shortened, then you will likely produce resistant strains of ich and these strains are an absolute PITA to kill off.

I think I'm kinda wordy today.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupin said:


> I think I'm kinda wordy today.


Wordy, but informative!


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

24 hours after the first dose, and haven't noticed any stressed or odd behavior from the fish. They all look bright and healthy too (other than the white spots). I'll be doing a 25% WC and dosing the tank again in a few minutes.

A plant that I put in there 2 days ago sprouted a new leaf today, so the chemicals can't be affecting things too bad. I'll still be keeping a close eye on the fish/plants.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

So far so good. No stressed behavior from the fish, plants all look great (growing, in fact). The white spots have drastically decreased. Where every fish in the tank had them before, I can only see them on 3-4 of the fish now (out of 20-odd fish)

How long should I leave the Nerites in a Q tank until I can safely put them elsewhere? I have another tank that has room for them, but it has fish in it. I want to make sure that the ich spores the snails may have carried to the Q tank have starved off first.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What's the temp where the nerites are currently?


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

74f


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Try 78 degrees to increase their speed of lifecycle a bit.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

Another question about this process: Is it safe to continue using my liquid fertilizer (Flourish Comprehensive) while I am dosing the tank with the Rid Ich Plus?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes. You may be better off with solid ferts at this point as water changes are important and the ferts will be removed in the process.


----------

